

Learn to program without leaving the browser window: Eloquent JavaScript - marijn
http://eloquentjavascript.net
I think this might have been on here before at some point (is there a search feature?), but it is still bound to be useful to people.
======
comatose_kid
Anyone know how this compares with 'Javascript: The Good Parts'?

